# Finally...amyae laid...and various gecko pics



## Saz (Nov 10, 2006)

My adult female amyae finally laid her first clutch. YAY! The good news put me in the picky taking mood...

amyae female after laying and her boyfriend






amyae eggs compared with levis eggs





Gravid female O.castelnaui





Gravid O.tryoni with male





Baby milii





Little red male levis





Gravid female swaini





Juvie male occidentalis


----------



## Jakee (Nov 10, 2006)

Mate I love em !!!!!! Your a CRAZY gecko man arnt yoo !


----------



## Jakee (Nov 10, 2006)

Sorry if your a she :S


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 11, 2006)

Sarah The Gecko Man.. has a nice ring to it...


----------



## darkangel (Nov 11, 2006)

they are sooo cute!


----------



## nickvelez (Nov 11, 2006)

you have an outstanding collection of geckos! great photos
congratulations on your amyae clutch, how long until they hatch?


----------



## Starkey (Nov 11, 2006)

Well done, nice collection.

The one your holding on your hand looks so cool!


----------



## Benan (Nov 11, 2006)

hehe cute little things  congrats​


----------



## ad (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats on the amyae Saz,
that swainii looks quite young to be gravid - hope for mine this season for sure!
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Saz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Ad!

Thanks, very excited!

My swaini pair are 3 years old, and the female is 20cm full length, so she should be fine for breeding. I caught them mating at the end of last season, but no eggies came of it. Here's a pic of her that show her eggie bump, and a pic of them mating last season when I caught them at it, quite acrobatic for a first time LOL!


----------



## ad (Nov 11, 2006)

Ah the deception of photography, fantastic geckos the swainii.
I couldnt be without leafies or knobbies nowadays, totally hooked.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Saz (Nov 11, 2006)

Same here. I would have to be incredibly hard up to sell my swaini or knobbies. She had a shed the night before last so I'm hoping she will spit them out soon. It's her first clutch though, and I've found that all my 'virgin' layers take longer to lay. 

Do you have any pics of yours?

:0)


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 11, 2006)

Saz,

Awesome collection of gecko's you have there, good photo's to.

Congrats on the Amyae egg's.

Neil


----------



## Baxle (Nov 13, 2006)

Congrats on the amyae laying Saz

Also wonderful little red levis you have there and that occidentalis is fantastic.


----------



## inthegrass (Nov 13, 2006)

NCHERPS said:


> Saz,
> 
> Awesome collection of gecko's you have there, good photo's to.
> 
> ...



i agree,
cheers.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 14, 2006)

What will be your price list


----------



## Chaos (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Saz, I just saw a picture of your yellow levis female, she is beautiful. Awesome photos, all of your geckos look so awesome.
Congratulations.


----------



## Veredus (Nov 14, 2006)

How much do Oedura tryoni usually go for as hatchies?


----------



## Saz (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone, eggies still looking good so fingers crossed. 

Have pm'd all those with off topic questions.

Just received another adult pair of amyae from a friend today, I am so pleased!!! Just lost a baby ciliaris who died in the egg, so was nice to have a cheer me up!

:0)


----------



## krusty (Nov 14, 2006)

weldone,great pics to...


----------



## Australis (Nov 14, 2006)

Amazing Swaini, good luck with the eggs


----------

